# Tankmates for Neolamprologus Ocellatus?



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

Just getting ready to set up a pair of these lil' guys in a 12g, and wondering if there is anything at all that can live with them given the extremely high pH, as well as the aggressiveness of this species?  

Not looking for anything big, since 2 of these fish is plenty for a 12g, just maybe some shrimp or tiny lil fish to round out the tank.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I would definately keep this as a species tank. Most other fish wont thrive, might be killed, and will take away from the shellies. Maybe you could try a small harem of them?


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

Yah, that was my plan, just figured I'd check if anything else could do okay in there, thanks though.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Females are pretty intolerant of each other as well so make sure there's plenty of distance between them ... if that's possible in a tank that size. If you're looking for dither fish you might look at some of the smaller danios as they'll tolertae the higher PH and buffers and are quick movers and will be able to dodge most of the aggressive behavior. The giant danios I use would be too big as well as a majority of the rainbow fish I would normally have suggested. Something less quick and stealthy would be some sort of molly or platy, many of which are sold as feeder fish (not guppies, or roseys), but they'll handle the ph and if they reproduce it'll be treats for the shellies  be careful as some of these can reach 3" or so adult size as well


----------

